# UWR Thread



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the thread to post UWR's. So if you have seen any solves that you think are UWR's just post it here. And if possible provide a video link.

3x3 single: 4.12 Piti
3x3 average of 5: 6.74 Feliks Zemdegs.
3x3 average of 12:
3x3 average of 100:

3x3 OH:
3x3 OH single: 6.94 Moritz Karl
3x3 OH average of 5:11.44 Feliks Zemdegs
3x3 OH average of 12: 12.36 Feliks Zemdegs
3x3 OH average of 100: 13.80 Michal

4x4:
4x4 single: 26.68: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 average of 5: 
4x4 average of 12:
4x4 average of 100:

5x5:
5x5 single: 48.xx: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 average of 5:
5x5 average of 12:
5x5 average 100:


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 1, 2011)

Floppy Cube-Single 0.91, Average-1.76


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

You should make a long list in the first post and update when people post. Start by pasting the list (of UWRs for official events), from the Italian forum


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Floppy Cube-Single 0.91, Average-1.76


 
-__________________-

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=floppy+cube+sim&aq=f

Skype Team BLD 11.74


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 1, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Floppy Cube-Single 0.91, Average-1.76



No. Ben has a 1.76 and I'm sure there's faster than that.


----------



## Hays (Nov 1, 2011)

I fee like this thread is actually a really good idea if it were to be organized well and updated often. You definitely need to have a list of all the official events and their categories (single & MO3 or AVG5) as well as popular unofficial events (skewb, team BLD) and different formats for the official events (AVG12, AVG 100). Hopefully if done correctly this could just a new version of the old UWR page that hasn't been updated in a while. I know there was talk of making another one, and I don't know if that ever happened, but having one on the actual forum would probably be just as easy.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You should make a long list in the first post and update when people post. Start by pasting the list (of UWRs for official events), from the Italian forum


 Yeah I'll do that!
2x2: Me 0.50 
3x3: Anthony Brooks 4 seconds 
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs 28.84 seconds
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs 46 seconds
6x6: Kevin Hays 1:43 
OH: 7 seconds( don't know who it is but I remember it was a ZBLL case)


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

Hays said:


> I fee like this thread is actually a really good idea if it were to be organized well and updated often. You definitely need to have a list of all the official events and their categories (single & MO3 or AVG5) as well as popular unofficial events (skewb, team BLD) and different formats for the official events (AVG12, AVG 100). Hopefully if done correctly this could just a new version of the old UWR page that hasn't been updated in a while. I know there was talk of making another one, and I don't know if that ever happened, but having one on the actual forum would probably be just as easy.


 Yeah thanks and I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Hays (Nov 1, 2011)

Mal said:


> Yeah I'll do that!
> 2x2: Me 0.50
> 3x3: Anthony Brooks 4 seconds
> 4x4: Feliks Zemdegs 28.84 seconds
> ...



Sort of, but more like this probably:
*2x2*
Single: time - person
Avg 5:
Avg 12
Avg 100:

...

*6x6*
Single: 1:43.40 - Kevin Hays
Avg 5:
Avg 12: 
Avg 100:

And so on...

And no one wants to look through the thread to find them. One of the most important things would to be to continually update the main thread. And of course this would also almost be pointless if it wasn't stickied. And it should only be actually stickied if people would find this useful and it was organized well and updated. (No offense to you but it would probably work better if a moderator did this thread. Just so it would be more official)


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

Mal said:


> Yeah I'll do that!
> 2x2: Me 0.50
> 3x3: Anthony Brooks 4 seconds
> 4x4: Feliks Zemdegs 28.84 seconds
> ...



Not sure, nobody really cares about 2x2 single anyway (Stackmat?)
Piti has a 4.12
26.68?
48.23
1:43.40
Karl Moritz has a 6.95

+ more events

You might want to include averages.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

I see what you mean it's just I don't know what all the UWR's are so people need to post.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2011)

Mal said:


> Yeah I'll do that!
> 2x2: Me 0.50
> 3x3: Anthony Brooks 4 seconds


 
I lol'd.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hays said:


> I fee like this thread is actually a really good idea if it were to be organized well and updated often


Agreed


Mal said:


> Yeah I'll do that!
> 2x2: Me 0.50
> 3x3: Anthony Brooks 4 seconds
> 4x4: Feliks Zemdegs 28.84 seconds
> ...


 
But this isn't a good start. At least 3 of those records are completely wrong, while 3 of them aren't even accurate to any decimal places.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the unofficial competition world record with the Rubik's 360. I haven't touched that thing ages.

http://www.speedcubing.com/results/e.php?i=360


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> But this isn't a good start. At least 3 of those records are completely wrong, while 3 of them aren't even accurate to any decimal places.


 That was just a example, I don't know all the UWR's so if anyone knows any PM me, because than it will be organized easily.Or just post the UWR's in this thread.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it would be better if I just made a new thread with it properly organised


----------



## Hays (Nov 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> But this isn't a good start. At least 3 of those records are completely wrong, while 3 of them aren't even accurate to any decimal places.



Exactly, you need a lot more data if you are going to start a thread like this. Here's what I know.

6x6 (Kevin Hays)
Single: 1:43.40
MO3:1:50.71
AVG12: 1:59.38

7x7 (Michal Halczuk)
Single: 3:03.71
MO3: 3:09.06
AVG12: 3:13.92

2x2 - 7x7: 7:51.76 - Kevin Hays, but Michal has probably beaten this, I'm not 100% sure.

Although I'm not completely sure if the 7x7 ones are right, those are just what he has posted on his youtube.


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I think it would be better if I just made a new thread with it properly organised



Yes, please, if you don't mind.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I think it would be better if I just made a new thread with it properly organised


 
You can help me but I would prefer to do it. So you could PM me the info and I write it in the thread.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 1, 2011)

Me (Sarah Strong): Skewb 6.22 avg12 (unsure if anyone has done faster)

Skewb single is like 2x2 single, so it doesn't matter


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

http://rubik.forumcommunity.net/?t=43487319


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> http://rubik.forumcommunity.net/?t=43487319


 
Ok I will start it know!


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

Rubik's Cube	Single	Piti Pichedpan: 4.12
Rubik's Cube	Average 5	Feliks Zemdegs:	6.74
Rubik's Cube	Average 12	Feliks Zemdegs:	6.94
Rubik's Cube	Average 100	Feliks Zemdegs: 7.78
4x4	Single	Feliks Zemdegs: 26.68
4x4	Average 5	Sebastian Weyer: 32.89
4x4	Average 12	Feliks Zemdegs	35.46
5x5	Single	Feliks Zemdegs	48.23
5x5	Average 5	Feliks Zemdegs	58.95
5x5	Average 12	Michal Halczuk	1:05.50
5x5	Mean of 100	Michal Halczuk	1:06.96
6x6	Single	Kevin Hays	1:43.40
6x6	Average 5	Kevin Hays	1:55.37
6x6	Average 12	Kevin Hays	1:59.62
7x7	Single	Michal Halczuk	3:04.99
7x7	Mean 3	Michal Halczuk	3:06.03
7x7	Average 5	Michal Halczuk	3:11.53
7x7	Average 12	Michal Halczuk	3.13.92
2x2 Single	Single	Some people	0.00
2x2	Average 5	Feliks Zemdegs	1.12???
2x2	Average 12	Ville Seppänen - Rowe Hessler	1.88 - 1.8x
3x3 OH	Single	Moritz Karl	6.95
3x3 OH	Average 5	Piti Pichedpan	11.56
3x3 OH	Average 12	Piti Pichedpan	12.71
3x3 OH	Average 100	Piti Pichedpan	14.14
Megaminx	Single	Simon Westlund	37.19
Megaminx	Average 5	Simon Westlund	47.05
Megaminx	Average 12	Simon Westlund	48.64
Pyraminx	Single	Marco Belotti	0.05
Pyraminx	Average 5	Oscar Roth Andersen	2.16
Pyraminx	Average 12	Oscar Roth Andersen	2.51
3x3 BLD	Single	Haiyan Zhuang	19.69
3x3 BLD	Average 5	Haiyan Zhuang	28.39
3x3 BLD	Average 12	Haiyan Zhuang	30.04
3x3 FM	Single	Dene Beardsley	18
Square-1	Single	Simon Crawford	5.01
Square-1	Average 5	Simon Crawford	8.52
Square-1	Average 12	Simon Crawford	10.55
Rubik's Clock	Single	Sam Zhixiao Wang	4.43
Rubik's Clock	Average 5	Sam Zhixiao Wang	5.69
Rubik's Clock	Average 12	Sam Zhixiao Wang	6.06
Magic	Single	Yuxuan Wang	0.63
Magic	Average 5	Yuxuan Wang	0.69
Master Magic	Single	Ernie Pulchny	1.55
Master Magic	Average 5	Ernie Pulchny	1.70
4x4 BLD	Single	Ville Seppänen	2:27.50
5x5 BLD	Single	Zane Carney	6:12.03
6x6 BLD	Single	Mike Hughey	35:29.07
7x7 BLD	Single	Ville Seppänen	45:16.27
3x3 Multi BLD	Single	Zane Carney	23/25 57:28
3x3 Multi BLD (Old Style)	Single	Wicaksono Adi	50/54 8:45:00
Skewb	Single	Kristopher de Asis	2.54
Skewb	Average 5	Sarah Strong	5.38
Skewb	Average 12	Sarah Strong	6.22


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

Mal said:


> Ok I will start it know!


 
I wasn't telling you actually do this... I was trying to say that there's no need for this thread anymore.



Mal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You basically just copied and pasted from the website, which makes this thread completely pointless now.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> I wasn't telling you actually do this... I was trying to say that there's no need for this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> You basically just copied and pasted from the website, which makes this thread completely pointless now.


But people can still refer to it.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> I wasn't telling you actually do this... I was trying to say that there's no need for this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> You basically just copied and pasted from the website, which makes this thread completely pointless now.


Yeah your right it's just I wanted to make a thread that was going to be popular.


----------



## Lid (Nov 1, 2011)

Megaminx Single Simon Westlund 37.*52*
Megaminx Average 5 Simon Westlund 45.82 (last 5 below)
Megaminx Average 12 Simon Westlund 47.66 [ 47.08, 50.16, 48.50, (51.02), 45.61, 48.31, 48.92, 44.23, 50.55, (43.66), 49.11, 44.12 ]

Should be more correct.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 2, 2011)

Mal said:


> 5x5	Average 12	Michal Halczuk	1:05
> 3x3 BLD	Single	Haiyan Zhuang	19.69
> 3x3 BLD	Average 5	Haiyan Zhuang	28.39
> 3x3 BLD	Average 12	Haiyan Zhuang	30.04
> ...


 these are sooooo wrong lolol


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2011)

no video for this puzzzle but 1:58.XX for the mefferts vulcano cube.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> no video for this puzzzle but 1:58.XX for the mefferts vulcano cube.


 
Do you ever do research before you post?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Do you ever do research before you post?


 
no but I like to share it to see if any one can beat my record on it.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> no but I like to share it to see if any one can beat my record on it.


 
Maybe you should do some research, because I took 5 seconds to search, and already found a time better than yours.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Maybe you should do some research, because I took 5 seconds to search, and already found a time better than yours.


 
ok thanks (feels so dum abut posting my time)


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Floppy Cube Average of 5: 1.67
Soooo happy with this average...


----------



## Micael (Nov 2, 2011)

multi old style: Florian Presslaber 50/50

Put the list on first post of the thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael has a sub3 7x7. I don't think it was on vid, but he posted it in accomplishment thread, I wanna say.


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess nobody will believe I had a Full Skip on 2x2x2 and perhaps have the fastest single with 0.10


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I guess nobody will believe I had a Full Skip on 2x2x2 and perhaps have the fastest single with 0.10



We're going to have to give the credit to qqtimer


----------



## Forte (Nov 3, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I guess nobody will believe I had a Full Skip on 2x2x2 and perhaps have the fastest single with 0.10


 
It's more that no one cares >_>


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 3, 2011)

I know no one cares just felt like posting it 

from qqtimer, 3-gen scrambles with a length of 15 moves
R2 U F' R' F' U F2 U' R2 F U2 R U R' F'

I also discovered on that long list there is someone with a 0.00, he probaly had no AUF like me


----------



## CRO (Nov 3, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I guess nobody will believe I had a Full Skip on 2x2x2 and perhaps have the fastest single with 0.10


 
I had one too. Clicky

But 2x2 single UWR is useless anyway..


----------



## plechoss (Nov 3, 2011)

13.80 average of 100 OH 


Spoiler



13.80 = 13.92, 13.81, 10.85, 15.89, 13.15, 14.96, 14.04, 13.31, 10.88, 14.15, 13.10, 12.89, 11.90, 13.11, 13.65, 14.53, 13.16, 14.94, 16.94, 10.97, 13.04, 13.46, 12.74, 15.99, 13.77, 16.50, 14.42, 14.38, 10.42, 12.08, 13.12, 11.94, 14.76, 12.67, 14.71, 15.10, 14.57, 16.27, 12.48, 12.62, 16.33, 13.51, 12.31, 14.95, 14.36, 15.92, 13.99, 12.63, 14.64, 11.28, 12.33, 14.69, 15.22, 14.92, 15.95, 15.54, 14.09, 13.37, 15.85, 15.75, 13.16, 9.96, 12.78, 12.97, 13.44, 12.31, (18.77), 17.40, 13.56, 14.25, 12.11, (8.82), 12.53, 13.47, 15.90, 16.06, 11.62, 11.75, 17.85, 12.84, 16.89, 13.79, 15.80, 12.99, 10.38, 13.92, 11.68, 14.78, 12.33, 13.14, 11.70, 16.51, 11.49, 13.45, 14.74, 12.18, 15.46, 18.69, 13.30, 12.02


 Done during Worlds


----------



## Hershey (Nov 3, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 13.80 average of 100 OH
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
8.82!? How?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> these are sooooo wrong lolol


 
Can't remember when i posted those result, and I don't say that they are right, obviously they could be wrong. 

5x5 avg.12: Saw on Polish forum (if i remember correctly). I updated it some month ago; probably Feliks or Michal even has a better one now.
3x3 BLD (single, avg.5, avg.12): Haiyan posted a thread here with that results (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25878-BLD-Sub30.04-12-times.Can-I-get-sub29)
3x3 FM: don't know. Maybe it was a solution during a normal solve and not a FM solve. 
3x3 Multi BLD: i saw it here: (http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml)


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 3, 2011)

Lid said:


> Megaminx Single Simon Westlund 37.*52*
> Megaminx Average 5 Simon Westlund 45.82 (last 5 below)
> Megaminx Average 12 Simon Westlund 47.66 [ 47.08, 50.16, 48.50, (51.02), 45.61, 48.31, 48.92, 44.23, 50.55, (43.66), 49.11, 44.12 ]
> 
> Should be more correct.


 
megaminx single is 37.19...i'm sure of this


----------



## plechoss (Nov 3, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 8.82!? How?


Last layer skip with last pair being R U' R' U R U' R'. But I can't find the whole solution :/


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 3, 2011)

karl moritz has done 6.95 with a triple x-cross and pll skip...like 25 moves solve


----------



## irontwig (Nov 3, 2011)

marcobelotti said:


> megaminx single is 37.19...i'm sure of this


 
http://apelgam.se/Rubik/nordic_ranking/?site=showPerson&user=2


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 3, 2011)

and what about this?????
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=625995#post625995
xD


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2011)

4x4 34.28 avg 12 Dan cohen
Odder's PB Pyraminx avg 5 is 2.07 btw


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 3, 2011)

38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 = *35.28* btw still faster than 35.46.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> 38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 = *35.28* btw still faster than 35.46.


 
Oh, well I just read it off the post.

BTW Square 1:


MTGjumper said:


> I had a 2.05 which I deleted.


 


MTGjumper said:


> It was kite-kite, 1 slice corner separation, then (0,1) for adjusted diag-diag CP.





MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> 9.29, 9.25, 10.16, (8.89), 10.56, 11.57, 9.78, (12.64), 12.61, 11.02, 9.30, 10.56 = 10.41
> 
> Slowly, slowly getting there.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe I have 10.2x, let me check.

Edit:

10.06, 9.82, 10.50, (13.36), 8.78, (8.20), 8.52, 10.77, 11.90, 10.85, 12.13, 8.82 = 10.21
(11.25), 7.30, (7.25), 9.41, 8.84 = 8.52


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I guess nobody will believe I had a Full Skip on 2x2x2 and perhaps have the fastest single with 0.10



I got U' as a scramble from the WCA scrambler and got 0.08. No one cares about 2x2 sniggle though because lol




IanTheCuber said:


> Floppy Cube Average of 5: 1.67
> Soooo happy with this average...



That's definitely not UWR.

First floppyirl solves this year:

Average of 5: 1.34
1. 1.19 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
2. 1.55 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
3. (1.07) R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 
4. 1.27 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 
5. (1.68) R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2

edit: lol floppy cube is too easy: 1.43 avg50/1.21 avg12/1.05 avg5/0.34 sniggle



Spoiler



Session average: 1.43
1. 1.19 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
2. 1.55 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
3. 1.07 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 
4. 1.27 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 
5. 1.68 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 
6. 2.95 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
7. 1.83 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 
8. (3.34) U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 
9. 1.46 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 
10. 1.03 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 
11. 1.27 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 
12. 0.60 R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 
13. 1.34 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
14. 1.90 R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 
15. 1.98 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 
16. 1.55 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 
17. 1.47 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 
18. 1.97 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 
19. 1.07 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 
20. 1.56 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 
21. 0.38 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 
22. 1.24 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 
23. 1.07 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 
24. 1.50 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 
25. 1.65 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
26. 1.02 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 
27. 0.97 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
28. 2.06 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
29. 2.22 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 
30. 1.26 L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 
31. 1.66 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
32. 1.29 U2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 
33. 1.98 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L2 D2 
34. 0.96 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 
35. 0.90 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 
36. 2.34 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 
37. 1.25 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 
38. 1.62 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 
39. 1.13 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 
40. 0.38 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 
41. 1.04 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 
42. 1.30 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 
43. 2.27 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 
44. 1.88 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 
45. 1.22 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 
46. (0.34) L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 
47. 1.09 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 
48. 2.00 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 
49. 1.03 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 
50. 1.03 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## SpiderSwede (Nov 21, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz 3x3x3 OH: 12.53 avg12


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2011)

Piti did sub12 avg12 a few days ago.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2011)

That's just ridiculous.


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 21, 2011)

the italian forum tab is correct...


----------



## Escher (Nov 21, 2011)

O lol I should post here: 3.78.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 22, 2011)

i just got a 0.26 floppy cube single?

R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## Weston (Nov 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Piti did sub12 avg12 a few days ago.


 
I quit.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Piti did sub12 avg12 a few days ago.


 
Video?


----------



## SpiderSwede (Nov 22, 2011)

Escher said:


> O lol I should post here: 3.78.


 
Ok, but no one remembers Masato Onobe's 2.84?


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 4, 2011)

2.84??


----------



## chris w (Dec 4, 2011)

SpiderSwede said:


> Ok, but no one remembers Masato Onobe's 2.84?


wut?!?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, the italian UWR list has my pyra avg12 wrong. I have 2 averages better than 2.51, and they are 2.49 and 2.50.


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 4, 2011)

ok thanks..we will update the list


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention I hold the speedBLD UWR.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I forgot to mention I hold the speedBLD UWR.


 
I believe this has been said before, many times lol and its on your signature .


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 4, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I believe this has been said before, many times lol and its on your signature .


 
Oh. I never mentioned it. Ohwell. Nvm.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Oh. I never mentioned it. Ohwell. Nvm.


 
<3


----------



## Carrot (Dec 16, 2011)

Skewb:
I won't post single, even though I have had sub 2 (3-move solve haha)
I think Meep has sub 5 avg5
5.62 avg12 (me) (meep might have fast, but he doesn't record his averages...)

(I was to post megaminx by Simon also, but they were already updated on the italian site)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 16, 2011)

2x2 UWRs:

Single: idk
Average of 5: Apparently Maarten Smit has a sub-1.
Average of 12: 1.75 by Bill Wang (probably with stackmat)
Average of 100: 2.07 by Christopher Olson (with stackmat.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 21, 2011)

i just found this video and tall me if this is a UWR solve


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2011)

OH - not sure if anyone has faster.

Best average of 5: 11.44
38-42 - (10.33) (17.46) 11.17 11.24 11.91

Best average of 12: 12.36
32-43 - 10.90 12.79 10.78 14.53 12.62 13.72 (10.33) (17.46) 11.17 11.24 11.91 13.96


----------



## JyH (Dec 22, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Best average of 5: 11.44
> 38-42 - (10.33) (17.46) 11.17 11.24 11.91



andrew brown


----------



## aronpm (Dec 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> andrew brown


 
Lack of evidence/trust.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> andrew brown



Who? And wtf 12.36 avg @[email protected]


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 22, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Who? And wtf 12.36 avg @[email protected]


 
He has the amazign UWR AO5
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31873-10.89-3x3-OH-avg-of-5-(UWR)

He's completely legit btw. COMPLETELY.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He has the amazign UWR AO5
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31873-10.89-3x3-OH-avg-of-5-(UWR)
> 
> He's completely legit btw. COMPLETELY.



I sense sarcasm. I'm not surprised. I can say with 99% certainty that his stuff is not legit. If I'm wrong, please ban me from WCA comps longer than Haiyan and Matyas combined. He can probably solve sub-20 OH but he doesn't turn fast enough to be ~13-ish avg. Unless he's developed some uber-efficient method of CFOP-F2l and ZZ or something like that.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mal (Dec 22, 2011)

I updated the UWR a bit more I will work on it more tommorrow. See first post on first page.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I can say with 99% certainty that his stuff is not legit. If I'm wrong, please ban me from WCA comps longer than Haiyan and Matyas combined.



Well, he does have the #8 single spot and sometimes people are real.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Well, he does have the #8 single spot and sometimes people are real.



With a 19.62 OH avg: (DNF), 25.22, 23.15, (11.81), 17.71

I know I suck in competition, but I'm not claiming a consistent 13 avg. His 2H avg (14.25) should be his OH avg with the times he's claiming. 

Isn't there someone somewhere with a sub-10 single and a horrible average? I can't remember who it was. 

I remember I broke NAR (14.65) with a 24.00 avg lol.

EDIT: Oh David Gomes is a beast at 2x2 with a 1.63 Single nvm his 15.94 avg lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 22, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> EDIT: Oh David Gomes is a beast at 2x2 with a 1.63 Single nvm his 15.94 avg lol


 
Probably not the best comparison to make considering he has a sub-13 3x3 average. Hell, Breandan's 2x2 average is sup-10


----------



## Viktor Kalmar (Dec 22, 2011)

Team BLD CLOCK UWR
1:12.83
by Michael Röhrer and Viktor Kalmar


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 23, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> With a 19.62 OH avg: (DNF), 25.22, 23.15, (11.81), 17.71
> 
> I know I suck in competition, but I'm not claiming a consistent 13 avg. His 2H avg (14.25) should be his OH avg with the times he's claiming.
> 
> ...


 
I saw the average go down live. The 11.81 was pretty sick. He is, 100% legit.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 23, 2011)

Viktor Kalmar said:


> Team BLD CLOCK UWR
> 1:12.83
> by Michael Röhrer and Viktor Kalmar



Me and Dan Sheppard did like 4x.xx the other day. We thought it was a terrible idea and slow so we didn't do more.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2011)

Doesn't Gabe barbar have an 11 average of something for OH on vid? I can't remember if its ao5 or 12.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 23, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Doesn't Gabe barbar have an 11 average of something for OH on vid? I can't remember if its ao5 or 12.


 





It was 12.02.


Also i found this for 3x3 WF: 
(Rafael Cinoto)
Single: 30.33
Avg5: 36.83
Avg.12: 38.83


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 23, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Viktor Kalmar said:
> 
> 
> > Team BLD CLOCK UWR
> ...


I also try with my friend Antoine Piau, 2 days ago, and we got a 35 after a decade of solves...
We stopped too because TB333 is so much funier, but I think sub-20 couldn't pretty hard to get.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 23, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I sense sarcasm. I'm not surprised. I can say with 99% certainty that his stuff is not legit. If I'm wrong, please ban me from WCA comps longer than Haiyan and Matyas combined. He can probably solve sub-20 OH but he doesn't turn fast enough to be ~13-ish avg. Unless he's developed some uber-efficient method of CFOP-F2l and ZZ or something like that.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


 
lolz you used efficient and ZZ in the same sentence.

iirc that kid's 11 was a PLL skip


----------



## Mal (Dec 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> lolz you used efficient and ZZ in the same sentence.
> 
> iirc that kid's 11 was a PLL skip


 
It was a forced PLL skip.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 23, 2011)

so it being forced means that it took as long as a normal PLL?


----------



## y235 (Dec 23, 2011)

MEGAMINX TEAM SOLVE - 7:59.93 Me (YARON BRODSKY) and Shahar Rosenberg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeMpffH5Xpo&list=UUSoUxLFfWRgB62WHcdIyLeg&index=8&feature=plcp


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 23, 2011)

In megaminx useless events, we also have that thing (what a mess!^^):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fViTmh-52Vw


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 23, 2011)

I wish those "I did XYZ in a weird manner and I think noone else has done this before so I have UWR" nonsense guys would just stop posting...


----------



## Carrot (Dec 23, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> Also i found this for 3x3 WF:
> (Rafael Cinoto)
> Single: 30.33
> Avg5: 36.83
> Avg.12: 38.83



Henrik Buus Aagaard is faster...


----------



## Viktor Kalmar (Dec 23, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> I also try with my friend Antoine Piau, 2 days ago, and we got a 35 after a decade of solves...
> We stopped too because TB333 is so much funier, but I think sub-20 couldn't pretty hard to get.


 
ok
so I and a friend of mine (rami) try it and we got a 14.02 after 100 solves best avg of 5 21.38 and of 12 25.88


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 24, 2011)

Odder said:


> Henrik Buus Aagaard is faster...



Also i think Anssi and Nam Yun-Su have better times.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2012)

can some one confirm this solve 1:25.37 on vulcano cube I did that solve on 12-24-11 and i'm having a feeling that I have the UWR for that puzzle it was a lucky solve for me.


----------



## asportking (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> can some one confirm this solve 1:25.37 on vulcano cube I did that solve on 12-24-11 and i'm having a feeling that I have the UWR for that puzzle it was a lucky solve for me.







Beaten by less than a second.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2012)

asportking said:


> Beaten by less than a second.


 
*WHAT?!?!? * so that ranks me 2nd place for that puzzle


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

GOGOGO BEAT IT NOW MICHAEL.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> GOGOGO BEAT IT NOW MICHAEL.


 
how when I avg around 2:50.xx on the puzzle and the solve was a very lucky solve


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> how when I avg around 2:50.xx on the puzzle and the solve was a very lucky solve


 Keep practicing. You can do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2012)

Owen said:


> Keep practicing. You can do it.


 
thanks for the encouragement


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 25, 2012)

My question: what's the T-Perm UWR ? I found THIS video, but I got a 0.81 single and a 0.84 Ao5 UWR? i don't think so but, is it? 
I'll try to upload a sub 0.8 on youtube if I get better and a new guhong


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2012)

Timing on such short things becomes very difficult/problematic, with almost everyone starting the timer late or stopping it early. So it's too difficult to actually determine who's fastest.

Here's a 0.7, but again, no clue exactly how fast it really is.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Timing on such short things becomes very difficult/problematic, with almost everyone starting the timer late or stopping it early. So it's too difficult to actually determine who's fastest.
> 
> Here's a 0.7, but again, no clue exactly how fast it really is.


 
I'll try to use as many camera angles as possible. And Slow-Motion
btw just got a tied PB Ao5: 0.8433333333333333 (0.83 , 0.84 , 0.81 , 1.50[lockup] , 0.86 )
I'll also try to do it with StackMat 3G if I get it soon enough.
+ Ao12 & Ao5


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2012)

You don't understand me - slow-motion and camera angles aren't quite good enough, because the problem is that people are physically using their hands to start and stop the timer. People just don't time that accurately enough to distinguish between the speeds of different people - you can't know whether you stopped the timer at the right time, or 0.05 too early, or 0.05 too late. Since we'd need to know every time to an accuracy of about 0.01 or less to tell which of various fast people is the fastest, the only way to actually find the UWR would be to have every fast person submit a high-fps recording of a PLL, and then to have someone count the frames of each one.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You don't understand me - slow-motion and camera angles aren't quite good enough, because the problem is that people are physically using their hands to start and stop the timer. People just don't time that accurately enough to distinguish between the speeds of different people - you can't know whether you stopped the timer at the right time, or 0.05 too early, or 0.05 too late. Since we'd need to know every time to an accuracy of about 0.01 or less to tell which of various fast people is the fastest, the only way to actually find the UWR would be to have every fast person submit a high-fps recording of a PLL, and then to have someone count the frames of each one.


 
I DO understand you. Timing algs will never be exact. How about just filming a fast T-Perm with a high-fps camera and if I start or stop too early I wont upload it? (Maybe just as a failed T-Perm PB ) I think thats as good as it gets...


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think me 2x2x1: 
Single:0.79


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 24, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> I think me 2x2x1:
> Single:0.79



That can't be the fastest. People can get near that on like 2x2.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> That can't be the fastest. People can get near that on like 2x2.


 Just got .67  i at least should the UNAR


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> Just got .67  i at least should the UNAR


 
I highly doubt it... 

UWR for a ceremony and prize giving 3:07 at Irish open 2012


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

I probably have UNR of 10.10 with Roux. From what I know, there are no cubers in Uruguay. Ive looked...


----------



## PhilipM (Nov 30, 2013)

*BKT of all cubes*

Today I did a 0.33s solve on the twisttheweb website.
I wanted to know if that is a BKT, so I thought everybody should post there BKT's here.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 30, 2013)

BKT?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 30, 2013)

0.33?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm going to guess "best known time". We call those UWRs here.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I saw someone on the records list on Cubemania beat you...


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I saw someone on the records list on Cubemania beat you...



Holy **** I'd forgotten about Cubemania, I just managed to find my profile, I don't think I've posted times since 2009... Considering that I suck so hard now http://www.cubemania.org/users/rowan_k


----------

